# Monroe co. 10pt.



## snuffy (Oct 31, 2011)

Got this one in Monroe Co. yesterday around 8:30

Lyman 54 Ca. No Excuse bullet. Thanks, Hank ( godogs57 ) for telling me about them. Two holes in the deer and a great blood trail.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats that is a nice buck. You got to be proud of him and get him with a hawken even better.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice...congrats!


----------



## trial&error (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish he'd have wandered through my place.  nice buck


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 1, 2011)

very nice


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 1, 2011)

I hunt Monroe fine looken animal congrats


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice buck, congrats! Fine looking area behind you too.


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 1, 2011)

Great job Snuffy! Beautiful buck. Congrats, and glad to hear the No Excuses worked as advertised. They are the best conical out there for sure. Looks like you put a hurtin' on him.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats. man, that's a nice'un!


----------



## snuffy (Nov 1, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Congrats. man, that's a nice'un!



Thank you


----------



## Stumper (Nov 3, 2011)

Great buck Snuffy!


----------



## snuffy (Nov 3, 2011)

Stumper said:


> Great buck Snuffy!



Thank you neighbor and thanks for your service!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

That's a nice 10 pt. Congrats!!!


----------



## Stumper (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Snuffy, I've seen you around in our neck of the woods riding your motorcycle during the warmer months.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 6, 2011)

Stumper said:


> Thanks Snuffy, I've seen you around in our neck of the woods riding your motorcycle during the warmer months.



Say hello if you see me again. Do you ride?


----------



## Stumper (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't ride Snuffy, I've past you a few times on 42 near peeksviile rd.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats on the really nice buck.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 9, 2011)

Okie Hog said:


> Congrats on the really nice buck.



Thank you.


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 9, 2011)

snuffy said:


> Thank you.



Is that you I see on a Harley on Teage road going toward Freeman rd?


----------



## snuffy (Nov 10, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> Is that you I see on a Harley on Teage road going toward Freeman rd?



I am not familiar with those roads.
I live in Henry Co


----------

